# Bye guys



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The regulars here may have noticed (I hope) that I haven't been online as much recently... that's because I will be moving to Hong Kong very soon to pursue a career there, and by doing so I will have much less time for leisure activities such as following basketball and BBB.net. I will still check in once in awhile if time allows but you guys will probably not see me on for awhile... 

MRC - keep up the great work, this Rockets board has gone a long way since it was just me and you!

kisstherim - Guess I gotta start getting used to watching NBA games 4am in the morning too.... 

Cometsbiggestfan, Sweeper, Nique21, thashark316, Heinz & other Rockets fans - keep up the support! This team's gonna be a championship team one days!

And shouts out to the Raptors board guys, Minstrel, R-Star, Scinos, KokotheMonkey, HKF, and all the other regulars around the board (you know who you are) who've made this site so damn addictive! The Yi Jianlian fan club shall live on!!

Final words: Go Rockets Go!!!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Damn, that sucks Yao. You're a very well-liked and respected poster on the site, so good luck on your future, and we'll definitely miss you. Hopefully you can still manage to squeeze some posts in here-and-there, but if not, I'll say good luck and the best of wishes to you.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Yao,

I haven't been here long, but the consensus is that you are a good guy. Make sure you check in now and then. I wish you good fortune in your life in Hong Kong. 

G-Force


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Great, for every good poster that leaves it seems 3 trolls fill their spot. I hope you can get to where you can post frequently again. Good luck...


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

That's too bad, I was only here for a bit but hey I liked hearing what ya had to say. Good luck in Hong Kong.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Good Luck in Hong Kong... :cheers:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Awwwwwww. Good Luck in Hong Kong. I'm going to miss you. :wave:

You do know I had a crush on you, right?  LOL


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Good luck in your pursuit of that career. I hate to see such a good poster go.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Take care of yourself Yao Mania. Be E-Z.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This is bad news, especially since I just recommended you to be a mod. Best of luck with your career, and thanks for all 4,372 of your posts.

I hear Hong Kong is one of the most internet savvy places in the world, so I know you'll come back. They always do. :wink:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Dang, Yao Mania, hope to hear from you again soon. Good luck.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Damnit, this sucks

Maybe you could meet up with John?

Hate to see you go, but good luck man. Youve always been a great guy


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Best of luck, Yao Mania... 

You'll be missed on these boards. :yes:


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

I say you'll be back in 2 or 3 months once you settle down, and Hong Kong is a great city, you're going to love the life style there.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

I haven't been around for long but I've found your posts enjoyable, especially reppin China by defending Yao as well as the Yi fanclub. :greatjob: Best of luck in HK, it's a great city. Drop in and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

That's some real sucky news Yao Mania.... you'll be missed bud. 

Good luck with your pursuits in Hong Kong.... here's what you do; once you land in HK, get yourself a computer and broadband pronto (or you can always ask the girl next door to borrow hers!) and keep up your posting! I'm working full time, studying post-grad, and still got time for THIS!! All the best, and sure we'll hear from ya soon.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I was just about to make a post wondering where you were. Good luck pursuing your career in Hong Kong. You're a great poster, and you will be missed.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Bye. And good luck.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

geez,this sucks,hate to see u leave. :no: i just came back from a city far from my home and got this bad news.:sad: i still remember when i first came to BBB.net u helped me a lot.  and u are always nice to most posters in this board, Besides u had tons of awesome posts. :greatjob: u will definitely be missed.

coincidently, i will probably work in Shenzhen( u know it? a city near to Hong Kong) after i graduated from my univ this June, so maybe one day i will see u in the street (sadly i won't know it's u unless u have 'Yao Mania' tattooed on ur forehead " :grinning:

and most NBA games will start at 9 or 10 am in HK,i guess,unless it's an afternoon game in USA time,so actually u don't need to get up at 4 am to catch bball games. 

best wishes to ur career,u will be the next Lee Ka-shing :clap:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Sweeper said:


> I'm working full time, studying post-grad, and still got time for THIS!!


u are a superman


----------



## TiMacMania (Mar 8, 2005)

since...I don't know the guy...I won't see much about that...you look like a good poster so congratulation to you...anyway...I'm there to be a regular and I hope you guys will enjoye my posts...


Hands up for Yao Mania...Our Sn look kinda familiar


----------

